# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Recruiting Players: Shackled City AP 3.5/PF1 (and onwards) (Derby, UK)

## Aotrs Commander

A somewhat dubious last-ditch attempt, but for what its worth, never let it be said I didn't try:

My local roleplaying group is becoming critically short of players. We currently have tenatively five, but one of those is planning to move away, and a couple of the others can't attend as regularly as they would like for various reasons and we're coming to the point of inviability - we basically have to already check each week if there are enough of us available to play that day. We supposedly have a person who may be interested joining us in the new year... But we've already had, what, three people since lockdown we've invited back out.

So, for the sake of arguement, I figured I might as well make an attempt here.

The group meets at the Derby Wargames Society (housed at the Victory Club) in Derby, UK every Monday night (that we have a bare minimum of three players + GM). Due to losses of players over lockdown (one dead, one had to move away), I am essentially DM Forever now. With enough players to continue, I would be running Paizo Adventure Paths (on Golarion) for the forseeable future. The ruleset is an (extensive) 3.5/PF1 hybrid. 

Knowledge of rules is _not_ required, and while we are a mid-high-optimisation power group, the players and especially DM are very happy to offer mechanical help and suggestions. 

We lean slightly more towards the hacky-slashy-end, it must be admitted, but that's principally in part due to the APs.

We are just coming to the end of Rise of the Rune Lords in the next few weeks (party 17th=>18th), and will be starting on the second part of the Shackled city adventure path in the new year or shortly thereafter, with the party at about 8th level, so it would be an ideal time to join. (The party make-up will be of nessecity altered anyway, given the loss of players, since it will be the first time we will have revisited the party since lockdown.)

In the likely extremely likely even anyone is a) within a sensible enough geographic region to be able to attend and b) interested and c) looking for a long-term group, please let me know. (I can of course answer any questions.)



In the _astonishingly_ remote chance of lots of respondants (ahahahahahaha!) I can handle up to 8-character parties (my preferred is 6-8 anyway), so, there would potentially be at least two spots immediately (potentially four down the line, if this other gentleman backs out or/when our other players moves away).



(If you know of anyone that might be interested that is not on GitP and so can't respond directly, I can either PM a contact email or they can reach us on Facebook at either Aotrs Shipyards (me) or the Derby Wargames Society Open Group.)

----------

